

The new iPad to better handle the normal resolution images - eltados

I just got my new iPad (it is actually my first one so I have nothing to compare again ) and I have been like everybody blown away by the quality of the new screen. But after few minutes i leave apple wonder world, launch safari and go online and as everybody is blown away about how crap the images look. Every image is so blurry.<p>I have read many article online on how web developer could deliver high res images etc ... But my question is the following , wouldnt it possible to have better anti aliasing system in ios to properly handle the normal resolution images? 
At the end of the day the 1 normal res pixel should only had to be replaced by 4 high res pixel of the exact same color. But obviously it is not what is happening here otherwise we would see this blurry effect.<p>If anyone has any information about this topic I would thrilled to read about it.
======
mark-r
The problem is coming up with a scaling algorithm that works ideally on every
kind of image; it simply can't be done. Some methods work better for some
images, and other methods work better on others. Wikipedia has a good
overview: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image_scaling>

The scaling in the browser has to work on any arbitrary resizing, not just 2x.
A simple pixel doubling only works in one specific circumstance, and would be
inconsistent with other scaled images.

~~~
eltados
Thank you very much, execellent read. I still think / hope that there is room
for apple to improve the way they do their image scaling in iOS for the retina
display. I think it is not sustenable to expect all the web to support high
res images everywhere in the short to medium future.

